# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Adelaide pool companies?

## pauljygrant

Hi All, 
We have decided to have a fibreglass in-ground pool installed and are going through the painful experience of obtaining quotes. 
Based on google searches, we have identified the following companies: 
Australian Outdoor Living ( Installing Barrier Reef Pools)
Narellan Pools
Northside Pools
Freedom Pools
Sommertime Pools 
Does anyone wish to comment on their experiences of any of these companies?  Feel free to PM if you want to give negative comments. 
Similarly, any thoughts between solar heating and heat pumps for the Adelaide climate?  We initially preferred solar but from talking to the pool companies, they recommend the newer heat pumps - given that solar requires a separate pump anyway, it's not quite as free as we first thought! 
Any oyster comments or advice for newbies to pools greatly appreciated. 
Cheers,Paul

----------


## David.Elliott

Not Good Enough - Australia's Customer Complaints Website :: View Forum - Swimming Pools 
David

----------


## pauljygrant

> Not Good Enough - Australia's Customer Complaints Website :: View Forum - Swimming Pools 
> David

   Thanks David for the link - had stumbled across the Narellan pool popping out of the ground via a general google search but some interesting reading about pool companies in general.  
I appreciate that forums etc generally only mention bad experiences and the bigger volume guys are statistically more likely to get more hits.  Also appreciate that many are franchisees so a good or bad installer in one part of the country doesn't necessarily reflect all installers. 
cheers, Paul

----------


## David.Elliott

I get that people will only get on that site to have a whinge, it's what we love to do...and you are 100% correct the bigger the business, the more pools, the bigger chance. 
That all said, there seems to be a cowboy element with some of these guys, or even the industry? 
The take away seems to be to only part with money when each stage is completed to an the right standard, and watch out for the "it cost more to dig the hole" so give me more. I think(?) that was a common thread through nearly all of those complaints. The request for additional money seems timed to perfection, as once you have the big hole you want the pool finished ASAP. So they have you over a barrel and rely on that for leverage to get you to pay...rightly or wrongly... 
So my link is more about what to look out for rather than particular companies being good or bad...

----------

